# found a great taco/burrito homemade mix



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

so I always am looking to make my own stuff due to high sodium content msg etc in packaged. used this tonight on burritos it was great and sooo simple 
Authentic Homemade Taco Seasoning Mix 
http://chefpablos.com/mexican-recipes/authentic-homemade-taco-seasoning-mix/
i did add more kosher salt about 2 tsp instead of the sea salt

Recipe type: Seasoning Cuisine: Mexican Author: Chef Pablo Prep time: 5 mins Total time: 5 mins Serves: 6-8
Ingredients
1 Tbsp Chili Powder
1 tsp Paprika
1 tsp ground Cumin
½ tsp ground Coriander
½ tsp Oregano
¼ – ¾ tsp Cayenne Pepper (adjust for heat)
½ tsp Garlic powder (or fresh when you make it)
¼ tsp Onion powder (or fresh when you make it)
1 tsp Sea Salt (optional if you’re watching sodium levels)
1 tsp ground Black Pepper


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

oh sorry i also doubled the garlic powder and oregano.. i use Mexican oregano and omitted the cayenne for my spice shy son


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

sounds great,thanks a lot...


----------

